# Which RAW processing software do you use?



## ksuweh (Apr 16, 2013)

Are there any others that I missed?


----------



## ABO_Foto (Apr 16, 2013)

Bibble is also now called Corel After Shot Pro


----------



## Tanja (Apr 16, 2013)

Lightroom + Photoshop


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2013)

ksuweh said:


> Are there any others that I missed?



You missed Canon's own DPP...


----------



## rumorzmonger (Apr 16, 2013)

ksuweh said:


> Are there any others that I missed?



You missed several others, but the only one worth mentioning (IMHO) is Capture One.


----------



## Botts (Apr 16, 2013)

I feel bad voting DxO as it stops Aperture from getting an extra vote.

I use Aperture to convert my RAW files about 90-95% of the time. Images that need extra work get processed with DxO and reimported to Aperture as TIFF files.

DxO's perspective, and distortion/vignetting correction is second to none.


----------



## brad goda (May 4, 2013)

PS Raw
Capture One Pro
Canon DPP


----------



## Adrian (May 4, 2013)

UFRaw for most images and occasionally Darktable.


----------



## petrosv (May 4, 2013)

Capture one Pro


----------



## wsheldon (May 4, 2013)

Lightroom 4 for RAW, then use "Open in Photoshop" for major cloning or dodging/burning (the Lightroom tools are a little limiting for that IMO)


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 5, 2013)

LR4


----------



## smithy (May 5, 2013)

DPP+Photoshop CS4.

Prior to owning the 5D3 I used Bridge CS4+Photoshop CS4, but Adobe doesn't update the Camera RAW plugin for older Creative Suites, hence DPP.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2013)

Lightroom 4


----------

